# Yorkville Month now rebranded Rocktober



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooooooooo. Another example of corporate rebranding. But I do like it better

Rocktober - Powered by Yorkville Sound - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Why not--doesn't matter to me what the name is--what matters is--what is on sale? How good are the prices?
And what are the giveaways?


> *Social Media Contest:*
> *Pick It To Win It:*
> Come back on October 15th for full contest details!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I never listen to the radio anymore.

“Rocktober is your month to win tickets to the best concerts ALL YEAR!!! [all year]”


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Spotted at L&M South Edmonton....























Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Half-price rental day tomorrow... hope to come home with something interesting for a month.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wasn't able to get there, but then life as it is right now isn't a great time for a rental--so maybe next time around.


----------

